# Hard drives with unknown folders that contains random Numbers & Letters



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I removed a data drive form my computer the other day. After that I found a bunch folders
in the root directory. They have random numbers & letters in them. For Example 
8081772c645ba749f would be a folder name. I have seen these type of numbers
on other dirves I have. 

What is this all about and is this a security problem? 
Should I try to get rid of them and clean things up?

Some of those files have a file call HotFix in them. 
The folders will not delete using Internet Explorier?
There are other files in the folders that seem to be Hotfix related.


Thank you,


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

They are temp folders used by Windows. In most cases they are perfectly safe to delete. They aren't hurting anything and if Windows Explorer won't let you delete them it's because some of the files are in use.


----------

